# 2015 Novembrrrrr SQ GTG



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Date:*

November 14th 2015

*Time: *

Noon to 8

*Location: *

Northeast ohio use West Salem to give you a general location. I will provide those coming with a address via PM.

*Event:*

SQ get together to showcase your builds, talk audio, and enjoy the company of other SQ enthusiasts. This event will be weather dependent. I will make sure to keep an eye on the weather and if the event should be canceled I will notify those coming a couple days before. Also with respect to the neighbors I would request that any SPL is limited. 


*Food:*

I will provide hotdogs, buns and condiments. If your willing to provide chips, drinks, and/or finger food deserts (cookies, brownies, ect) that would help out a lot.

Make sure you bring your own chairs. 



If you have any questions please PM me and I will answer them ASAP.


If your interested please reply with what vehicle your bringing, username and also indicate if your willing to supply any food.


1) 2006 Civic Si Beckerson1


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bump before I forget.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bump for the rest of the week.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Giving this the ol bump for the week


----------

